# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Prosthetics, Advanced Arm Dynamics, Inc., Redondo Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Advanced Arm Dynamics, Inc.

Home page - armdynamics.com/research-and-technology/prosthetic-technology

Michelangelo Hand on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

NBC Today Show: quadruple amputee Merlyna Adams amazing story! 

Uploaded on Jun 23, 2011




> Having all four limbs amputated is a rare occurrence. Even more rare is the person who survives this loss but goes on to wear four prosthetic limbs everyday while pursuing a demanding career and an active life. That's Merlyna Adams... and this is her story, fresh from NBC's Today show, 6/23/11!

----------


## Airicist

Electric hand helps 4-year-old draw, play, smile 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> It’s so uplifting to see the bright smile of 4-year-old Justin as his occupational therapist helps him learn to use his new myoelectric hand! As an active preschooler, Justin was ready to graduate from a basic passive prosthesis to a more advanced hand that would enable him to use both hands to pick up toys and books and to play. Individualized training and support from an occupational therapist is essential for any upper limb prosthesis user, and with a child, it’s important that therapists make learning to use a new hand into a fun adventure. A few weeks after his prosthetic fitting, Justin is wearing his myoelectric hand eight hours a day! HIs teachers, parents, and therapist are thrilled with his dexterity, his enthusiasm, and his improved posture and body mechanics.

----------


## Airicist

NY Fashion Week runway model see bionic arm as the ultimate tech accessory 

Published on May 1, 2015




> Model Rebekah Marine rocked the runway at NY Fashion Week and in the spring Nordstrom catalog. And she’s a whole lot more than a pretty face—she’s a dedicated advocate for people with limb differences, especially children. Rebekah was born without her right hand, and for much of her life, she chose not to wear a prosthesis. But in 2014, news about an advanced prosthetic hand got Rebekah’s attention and led her to investigate what it would be like to wear the i-limb ultra revolution hand, which can be controlled by apps on a cell phone. She and her prosthetist Ryan Spill visited the studios of "Good Day Philadelphia!”, Fox 29, to share her story with the morning news team. The lovely Rebekah Marine shows the world what it means to be perfectly imperfect, beautifully bionic, confidently capable, and ready to make things happen!


Article "Watch: Amputee model Rebekah Marine demonstrates 'bionic arm'"

by Kelly Roncace
February 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

“Mockingjay" actress is first to receive smaller bionic hand 

Published on May 1, 2015




> Meet Angel Giuffria, an engaging actress, model and graduate student. Angel was born without her left hand and has been wearing a myoelectric prosthesis since she was just four months old. Since that time, prosthetic hands have advanced dramatically and Angel is among the first to wear the bebionic3 hand that’s sized in proportion to her petite body. She’s jazzed about showing off her uber-cool “stormtrooper hand” at movie auditions, modeling gigs and in everyday life. As a cast member in “Mockingjay,” she's particularly delighted to be able to use her new hand to make the three finger salute from "The Hunger Games”— a symbol of thanks, admiration and goodbye. Angel has also been in "Green Lantern” with Ryan Reynolds and "The Accountant” Ben Affleck and John Lithgow. Who knows where she’ll pop up next!

----------


## Airicist

Finger and partial hand amputees have new prosthetic options! 

Published on May 1, 2015




> There are thousands of people who have had amputations of one or more fingers, or through the palm of their hand. Until the past few years their options for restoring hand function have been very limited. Well not anymore!!! There are new partial hand prosthetic solutions featuring electric fingers that bend at the joints and offer an array of grip patterns. There are also non-electric multipositional finger joints that restore grasp and affordably give people a renewed ability to use their injured hand. A four-way locking wrist with attachable tools makes it possible for finger and partial hand amputees to use wrenches, pliers, hand saws, kitchen knifes and many other tools. And custom silicone coverings that fit over prosthetic fingers and hands can restore a natural, lifelike appearance.

----------


## Airicist

Shaholly Ayers patient profile

May 28, 2020




> Shaholly Ayers was bold enough to pursue a career in modeling, even though she was born with a partial right arm. To her, being different is beautiful. That belief carried her onto the runways of New York Fashion Week, helped her build a diverse modeling portfolio, and made her a brand ambassador for Global Disability Inclusion, a consulting firm that helps companies diversify their workforce.
> 
> Wearing a prosthesis is something Shaholly has struggled with for most of her life. She never had an arm that fit comfortably, and the devices she grew up with were bulky and not very functional. But later, as she completed her master’s degree and began a career in marketing, she became interested in the new multi-articulating prosthetic hands that were coming out.
> 
> For several years after her initial evaluation with Arm Dynamics, Shaholly tried to get insurance coverage for her myoelectric hand without success, but our clinical and justification teams stood by her side and helped with appeal after appeal. In 2020, after switching providers and with our support, she was finally able to move forward with getting a new prosthesis—a custom silicone socket with an eye-catching frame and a bebionic hand that’s sized to match her petite stature.

----------


## Airicist

Prosthetic devices help in the office

Jun 11, 2020




> Sherri Whittaker is a congenital amputee, meaning she was born without part of her right arm. In this video, she talks about how having a prosthetic arm helps her complete her tasks at work as an account manager. She also discusses the reasons that she wears a prosthetic device whenever she is in public.

----------

